# Audison Bit One HD 13-Channel DSP $2,500!



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Audison Bit One HD 13 Channel DSP Processor NEW!!! | eBay

Uh hmm. not mine.


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Since they are claiming it is the only one available in the US, I am sure they can ask a premium for it. Someone will buy it, it takes that one person who wants something that no one else has and has the cash to do it. I will wait thank you!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

thats one expensive piece of equipment that im willing to bet is a giant failure, just like every other device audison makes


----------



## Emi90 (Aug 21, 2015)

i can get bnib audison bit one hd for 1575bucks shipped 

i dont know if anybody here can get one cheaper


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

$1500 here. But f*** that. Too many other processors out that do things better for less money. (There is another one on eBay that's about $1900 so it can't be the only one here)

But ummm NO ONE should be purchasing anything until after next week when we see what's coming new at CES!!! 

(Excited to see these new JL Audio C7 active drivers as well. Supposedly the best SQ speakers they've ever manufactured) 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

MrGreen83 said:


> $1500 here. But f*** that. Too many other processors out that do things better for less money. (There is another one on eBay that's about $1900 so it can't be the only one here)
> 
> But ummm NO ONE should be purchasing anything until after next week when we see what's coming new at CES!!!
> 
> ...



well, if you waited for when the bitone hd was first announced, to when it actually came out, you'd have 100,000 miles on the car listening to the stock system before you installed that processor. LOL


----------

